# dreams, when do they stop?



## almostsingle30 (Oct 5, 2012)

When do the dreams stop? I had a dream that my stbxh was telling me he loved me, ext..then I woke up and realized I was living in hell...


----------



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

I imagine it is different for everyone. I tend to do my best to wear myself out before bed by exercising a lot and staying up as long as I can stand. That helps as I don't remember any dreams recently. 

What are you doing to move on and improve your life? You need to be doing good and fun things for yourself.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

almostsingle30 said:


> When do the dreams stop ?


Never ... at least for me ! I divorced my 1st wife 12 years ago , I don't wanna hear from her by any means and absolutely don't care about her ... well.... I dream about her sometimes and that piss me off !


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Hasn't completely stopped for me. Getting really tired helped me to go to sleep quickly without lying there thinking. Didn't help much with the dreams. It is not easy. Try to let it go a little and do something for yourself. You do deserve to be happy. Even if just a little for now.

Good luck.

Edit: So sorry you hurt.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

First month, maybe two is pretty normal. It's part of the way your brain is trying to process all of this new and horrible. It eventually becomes rare. Hold in there. More new gets rid of old same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

